# Back seat install order



## KBrown (Apr 7, 2020)

Rear side panels are backordered till August (ugh, ordered last June). I've refurbished the old ones so I can put stuff together for the summer and will put new ones in next winter.

But could use some help on the correct order to install things. I'd hoped the armrests could be one of the last so the seat (bench) install would be easier, but I note nothing else holds the side panels in place so maybe I can't?

Is this the right order?

Package tray backing material
Package tray
Trunk divider insulation
Trunk divider
Side panel water shields
Side panels
Armrests
Carpet (sits on top of side panel bottoms)
Seat bench bottom
Seat bench top

Modulo removing, cleaning and reinstalling the seat belts which I believe go absolutely first is that right?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

sounds good
but swap the last 2
dont forget the seatbelts
and make sure your wiring is tucked in a good spot
putting any speakers or reverb or power antenna in ??

Scott


----------



## KBrown (Apr 7, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> sounds good
> but swap the last 2
> dont forget the seatbelts
> and make sure your wiring is tucked in a good spot
> ...


Only wiring is for the speaker (adding it, the car didn't have one) and the harness ribbon to the back. Will run it together and protect it before carpet and seat.

Oh, seat top goes in before bottom? Not sure how I got that backwards. Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Arm Rest and window cranks would be last after seats are installed.
Also, your wire route will work but,
FWIW the factory used a shield for powered accessories routed to the rear of their cabin.
This prevented wire pinch from the lower seat frame.


----------

